# 10 babies, 6 girls and 4 boys ready to go in 5 weeks - Ames Iowa/Desmoines Area



## Naku (Feb 27, 2014)

I have an oops litter of 10 little ratlettes and I think I have 6 girls and 4 boys... They are 3 days old now, just starting to get their pigment. Does anyone live in the area and would be willing to take in a pair?

Mom is a standard agouti, we don't know who the father is  

This is a picture of the babies today, and that's the mom when I first got her


----------

